# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Un chan IRC

## RicHoret

Ouep, un chan irc aux couleurs de CanardPlus est prévu ?

----------


## serioussam

> Ouep, un chan irc aux couleurs de CanardPlus est prévu ?


Si c&#39;était le cas, un truc synchronisé avec le site, ce serait géant  ::):

----------


## RicHoret

En gros tu veux dire une shoutbox ?

----------


## serioussam

> En gros tu veux dire une shoutbox ?


Non un chan classique, mais qu&#39;on puisse lire sur Canardplus le nombre de connectés, etc...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Pas prévu pour l&#39;instant, non.
On va d&#39;abord voir comment se passe la "modération" ici...

----------


## montou

> Non un chan classique, mais qu&#39;on puisse lire sur Canardplus le nombre de connectés, etc...



chan IRC pour CPC/C+, c&#39;est pas ce qui est censé être le signe annonciateur de l&#39;apocalypse ?  :;): 

+1 pour l&#39;idée quand même

----------


## serioussam

> chan IRC pour CPC/C+, c&#39;est pas ce qui est censé être le signe annonciateur de l&#39;apocalypse ? 
> 
> +1 pour l&#39;idée quand même


C&#39;est sûr que ça pose un problème niveau productivité. Après, bon, C+ flingue déjà tout de toute manière :D

----------


## Jaxxibiza

> Pas prévu pour l&#39;instant, non.
> On va d&#39;abord voir comment se passe la "modération" ici...


Bon les enfants ^^ je crois que tout le monde a compris le message...
Flood ---> pas de friandises

----------


## serioussam

> Pas prévu pour l&#39;instant, non.
> On va d&#39;abord voir comment se passe la "modération" ici...


Ce serait bien qu&#39;on aie une petite mise au point, un stick dans chaque forum par exemple, de ce qu&#39;on peut faire ou non  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ce serait bien qu&#39;on aie une petite mise au point, un stick dans chaque forum par exemple, de ce qu&#39;on peut faire ou non


 

Je ne sais pas si on fera un truc comme ça, c&#39;est un peu infantilisant. Chacun sait très bien quelles sont les règles à respecter sur un forum civilisé.

Par contre s&#39;il s&#39;agit de définir plus précisément le domaine de chaque forum, ça oui, il faut qu&#39;on bosse dessus.

----------


## serioussam

> Par contre s&#39;il s&#39;agit de définir plus précisément le domaine de chaque forum, ça oui, il faut qu&#39;on bosse dessus.


Oui c&#39;est à ça que je pensais  :;): 

EDIT : 



> Je ne sais pas si on fera un truc comme ça, c&#39;est un peu infantilisant. Chacun sait très bien quelles sont les règles à respecter sur un forum civilisé.


D&#39;ailleurs c&#39;est précisé à l&#39;inscription, et puisqu&#39;on sait pertinemment que personne ne lit ^^

----------


## Rhaaaa

Sinon, (si un jour on le mérite, prions mes frères coin coin) il existe une applet java qui permet de se connecter directemment depuis le site au chan désiré.

M&#39;enfin bon, j&#39;dis ça ...

----------


## Butok

Enfin je continue de croire que, comme ce qui fait le charme de CPC , c&#39;est que c&#39;est un scandale, et que le flood est un scandale, le flood a toute sa place ici. Et je suis serieux, je pense qu&#39;il faut crée un sous forum FLOOD!

----------


## serioussam

> Enfin je continue de croire que, comme ce qui fait le charme de CPC , c&#39;est que c&#39;est un scandale, et que le flood est un scandale, le flood a toute sa place ici. Et je suis serieux, je pense qu&#39;il faut crée un sous forum FLOOD!


Ca a pas beaucoup de rapport avec un chan IRC...

----------


## MrCastor

+1 pour un chan IRC...

----------


## trizo

D&#39;accord seulement si le bot s&#39;appelle R2D2.

----------


## montou

> D&#39;accord seulement si le bot s&#39;appelle R2D2.




ah tu as oublier de mettre un signal attention pour chute de vannes bien lourde  :;): 

(il pourrait s&#39;appeler Roh ... pardon)


je m&#39;écarte du sujet là, je m&#39;arrête.

----------


## rayvax

> ah tu as oublier de mettre un signal attention pour chute de vannes bien lourde 
> 
> (il pourrait s&#39;appeler Roh ... pardon)
> je m&#39;écarte du sujet là, je m&#39;arrête.




Nan mais tu ne peux saisir la puissance des Private Joke Oh cafzonien

----------


## fser

venez chez moi : irc.fser.be
vous creez ce que vous voulez, j&#39;ai pas encore installé les services, parceque c&#39;est BIEN CHIANT)
normalement j&#39;ai pas mal d&#39;uptime et pas de probleme majeur, donc si ça peut dépanner ...  ::): 
puis dans l&#39;avenir si j&#39;instelle chanserv et autre, ça pourra dépanner, mais en mieux.
fin voilà pour organiser le choix cornelien de "quel serveur utiliser ?"

maille tou saintesseu

edit : ok pour r2d2 :D

----------


## RicHoret

Pas mal pas mal

----------


## rayvax

> venez chez moi : irc.fser.be
> vous creez ce que vous voulez, j&#39;ai pas encore installé les services, parceque c&#39;est BIEN CHIANT)
> normalement j&#39;ai pas mal d&#39;uptime et pas de probleme majeur, donc si ça peut dépanner ... 
> puis dans l&#39;avenir si j&#39;instelle chanserv et autre, ça pourra dépanner, mais en mieux.
> fin voilà pour organiser le choix cornelien de "quel serveur utiliser ?"
> 
> maille tou saintesseu
> 
> edit : ok pour r2d2 :D



Ma religion m&#39;interdit les serveurs belges, ... désolé , ca sera pour une autre vie.

----------


## Radis Noir

> Ma religion m&#39;interdit les serveurs belges, ... désolé , ca sera pour une autre vie.



Ray ! Putain !
Tu ne vas pas stopper sur cette bete histoire de religion quand meme !

Il est d&#39;accord pour R2D2, enfin c&#39;est une chance de le retrouver quoi... Tu etais là quand il est mort, serious aussi, et moi. Tu te souviens ? Ca ne t&#39;arrache pas une larme ? On avait tenté tout ce qui etait possible... Tu veux que je te repasse la scene ? J&#39;ai tout enregistré...

----------


## fser

Bon bah irc.code-libre.org alors  ::): 
(regardez les ip et comparez  :;): )

----------


## rayvax

> Ray ! Putain !
> Tu ne vas pas stopper sur cette bete histoire de religion quand meme !
> 
> Il est d&#39;accord pour R2D2, enfin c&#39;est une chance de le retrouver quoi... Tu etais là quand il est mort, serious aussi, et moi. Tu te souviens ? Ca ne t&#39;arrache pas une larme ? On avait tenté tout ce qui etait possible... Tu veux que je te repasse la scene ? J&#39;ai tout enregistré...




Oui s&#39;il te plait repasse moi cette tragédie...   ::o:

----------


## RicHoret

Menteur Ray, pour bouffer des frites belge ou pas, tu t&#39;en fou. Je dis parjure.

----------


## Judreamer

L&#39;idée d&#39;un chan IRC est bonne, j&#39;espère cependant que vous vous orienterez vers un gros réseau type quakenet, c&#39;est assez emmerdant d&#39;avoir des performs sur de multiples serveurs à partir du moment où certains FAI (Wanadoo en tête) limitent un certain nombre de connexion sur les ports utilisés par irc. Certes on peut toujours se débrouiller en passant par un proxy ou un bouncer, mais ça reste moins pratique.

----------


## remouk

Pour créer un chan je vous conseille langochat. C&#39;est français, complet (au niveau des services), rapide et très stable. En plus, le staff est super compétent.

Et si je ne me trompe pas, un des bots disponibles se nomme R2D2.

----------


## RicHoret

En effet, Langochat est une bonne solution, d&#39;ailleurs pour ceux qui n&#39;ont pas mIRC, c&#39;est dispo par applet non ?

----------


## Judreamer

On trouve des applets irc très facilement en effet, dont pas mal utilisent Java.

----------


## MrCastor

> Pour créer un chan je vous conseille langochat. C&#39;est français, complet (au niveau des services), rapide et très stable. En plus, le staff est super compétent.


Je conseille aussi le réseau de langochat pour un éventuel nouveau chan. Et oui, il y a une applet Java de dispo sur le site.

----------


## Morkyas

Qui est partant pour le lancer ce chan alors ? :D

----------


## Eld

et ben moi je vote netrusk  ::|:

----------


## Rhaaaa

Sur Quakenet, il faut patienter 2 heures pour avoir L (light bot) ... c&#39;est rapide quand même.

Install une applet java depuis la page d&#39;acceuil et hop !   ::rolleyes::  

M&#39;enfin, j&#39;dis ça ...

----------


## remouk

Pour avoir testé beaucoup de réseaux IRC, je me permet d&#39;insister sur langochat (hein MrCastor ?).

Si vous voulez tester, c&#39;est simple : "/server irc.langochat.net" , puis "/join #CanardPlus"
Pour ceux qui ont mIRC, cliquez ici.
Et pour ceux qui n&#39;ont pas de client IRC, connectez-vous depuis l&#39;applet web du portail langochat.

Une fois sur le chan, c&#39;est comme Wow. Les avatars 3D en moins.
Perso, je m&#39;y connecterais ce soir !

----------


## serioussam

Je passerais dès que je pourrais (samedi, quoi), mais il y a déjà de l&#39;existant (#canardpc sur Qnet...).

----------


## FlupKe

Je plussoie, Langochat c&#39;est vraiment bien !
Il commence a y avoir un peu de monde sur le chan ^^

----------


## Ainulindale

Pouet,

Pour ma part, je confirme les conseils de MrCastor et remouk, tout ça sans aucune partialité bien entendu (/me sifflote).

L&#39;avantage étant que c&#39;est francophone, structuré, et que l&#39;équipe est très active. Et puis la susnommée équipe est prompte à la réaction et met en avant ses partenaires.

----------


## finsh

sans vouloir detruire vos beaux projets, je crois qu&#39;il y a plus simple qu&#39;un chan IRC ...

http://www.gabbly.com/canardplus.com/

ca peut marcher sur toutes les pages mais bon si vous voulez croiser quelqu&#39;un un jour autant se fixer sur la page d&#39;acceuil ...

----------


## arnet

> sans vouloir detruire vos beaux projets, je crois qu&#39;il y a plus simple qu&#39;un chan IRC ...
> 
> http://www.gabbly.com/canardplus.com/
> 
> ca peut marcher sur toutes les pages mais bon si vous voulez croiser quelqu&#39;un un jour autant se fixer sur la page d&#39;acceuil ...


+1

Gabby est vraiment très simple à utiliser en plus. Il y a 2/3 extensions firefox qui le font aussi comme yakalike, et chatsum

----------


## finsh

ils ont pas l&#39;air convaincu (snif)  :P

----------


## julian

Bon, il en est où ce projet de chat les enfants ?

----------


## julian

...

----------


## KikujiroTM

> ...


+1  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bon, il en est où ce projet de chat les enfants ?


DTC

----------


## francou008

elle etait facile celle la

----------


## julian

::zzz::

----------


## julian

Du neuf ?  ::huh::

----------


## Erokh

comme on l&#39;a dit, il existe un plug-in pour firefox.
Et sinon, il me semble que la majorité des gens du forum pensent "on n&#39;en veut pas!!", désolé

----------


## Castor

Sinon y a ça, et certains ont déjà adoptés   ::):  

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...c=4318&st=0

----------


## NitroG42

oui, en ce moment y a vraiment beaucoup de monde qui y vient du forum.
Je crois qu&#39;il pourrait presque devenir le chan officiel.

----------


## finsh

non, c&#39;est pas un chan officiel, en aucun cas. c&#39;est fait par des membres pour le fun.

----------


## Castor

> non, c&#39;est pas un chan officiel, en aucun cas. c&#39;est fait par des membres pour le fun.


+1 Ca ne doit surtout pas devenir le chan officiel, même pas officieux, sinon on n&#39;aurait pas le droit de parler d&#39;Aria Giovanni, de Ségolène Royal, et surtout d&#39;avoir les délicieux liens web de julian.

----------


## NitroG42

ouais exact, et on pourrait même plus parler du résultats de "boobs" et "breast" dans les images de google. alors restons un chan normal (enfin si on peut dire ca comme ca)

----------


## crazycow

j&#39;approuve..

----------


## Shining Shiva

Je tiens à signaler à tous nos amis curieux que tous les soirs de 22H45 à 23H, c&#39;est lap dance... Et c&#39;est torride!!!

----------


## Debussy

Up de la mort pour savoir si c'est toujours impossible, un chan #canardpc ou #canardplus sur Qnet.

Merci  ::P:

----------


## yaka

> Up de la mort pour savoir si c'est toujours impossible, un chan #canardpc ou #canardplus sur Qnet.
> 
> Merci


pourquoi Qnet ?

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> pourquoi Qnet ?


ouais pourquoi Qnet ?

----------


## Debussy

Je reformule : Up de la mort pour savoir si c'est toujours impossible, un chan #canardpc ou #canardplus par exemple.

Merci  :;):

----------


## yaka

y avais teepi de bien mais apparament ca a merdé et ca met du temps a se remettre en place
sinon j'aime bien worldnet
langochat je connais pas trop mais a premiere vue ca a l'air bien
si vous voulez je fais un chan dessus, genre #coincoinpc et hop
sinon y a la la salle de chat sur steam

----------


## Debussy

Je me demandais en fait si l'équipe de CanardPlus ne voudrait pas envisager de créer elle-même, en bonne bande de geeks qu'elle est, un channel officiel (que ça soit sur IRC ou ailleurs) et l'indiquer sur la page "Serveurs" du site par exemple.

Ou alors, dans une moindre mesure, supporter officieusement la création d'un chan par ses membres ls plus fidèles.

Je pense qu'il y aurait moyen de passer quelques moments assez historiques ensemble !

Il ne s'agit pas de faire dans le kikoolol, on peut très bien discuter sans style SMS mais se marrer quand même  ::P:

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> y avais teepi de bien mais apparament ca a merdé et ca met du temps a se remettre en place
> sinon j'aime bien worldnet
> langochat je connais pas trop mais a premiere vue ca a l'air bien
> si vous voulez je fais un chan dessus, genre #coincoinpc et hop
> sinon y a la la salle de chat sur steam


non non teepi ca fonctionne toujours aussi bien, c'est juste le site web qui a merdé.

----------


## yaka

un truc avec un ptit lien sur le forum ou sur le site,
vers un applet
ca serais bien

----------


## Debussy

> un truc avec un ptit lien sur le forum ou sur le site,
> vers un applet
> ca serais bien


Oui, et en parallèle, on pourrait aussi s'y connecter via un autre client (comme mIRC pour ma part  ::): ).

----------


## yaka

c'est l'interet d'irc, pouvoir utiliser des logiciels dédiés ou avoir un applet sur un site pour les gens de passage ou au boulot

----------


## Visual Flo

Boaf dès que ça devient officiel c'est chiant et modéré ...

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux un "chan irc des gens qui fréquentent canard+" qu'un "chan officiel canard+"

My 2 cents.

----------


## Debussy

> Boaf dès que ça devient officiel c'est chiant et modéré ...
> 
> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux un "chan irc des gens qui fréquentent canard+" qu'un "chan officiel canard+"
> 
> My 2 cents.


OK ! Alors, on s'y met quand ? :^_^:

----------


## Castor

> OK ! Alors, on s'y met quand ?


C'est fait depuis presque un an et demi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Debussy

> C'est fait depuis presque un an et demi


Terrible, j'arrive  ::):

----------


## Castor

Bienvenue  ::):

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

c'est pas teepi je viens pas

:mauvaisefois:

----------


## Castor

C'est quoi teepi ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

C'est les maisons dans lesquels vivent les aindiens.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

teepi say le bien irc.teepi.net

----------


## yaka

un reseau qui monte qui monte

irc.internet-terrorists.org




> * - Contrairement à  d'autres réseaux bien  hypocrites
> * - qui ne seront bien sur cités que sous le sceau de
> * - la conversation la  plus  banale,  nous  ne  vous
> * - garantissons aucunement la qualité de ce qui peut
> * - être dit sur notre réseau et nous  ne  promouvons
> * - pas à outrance de vertus telles que  le  respect,
> * - l'égalité ou l'amabilité, on  est  pas  chez  les
> * - bisounours.

----------


## Castor

Des branleurs quoi.

Perso, les "caïds" du web 2.0, ça me fait plus marrer qu'autre chose. internet-terrorists. C'est comme qui dirait lolifiant.

----------


## NitroG42

> Des branleurs quoi.
> 
> Perso, les "caïds" du web 2.0, ça me fait plus marrer qu'autre chose. internet-terrorists. C'est comme qui dirait lolifiant.


tout comme ton avatar de rebelz !
et puis on est pas chez les bisounours ici hein.
Sinon il me semble que ca avait été déjà abordé, pas de chan irc officiel, jamais, jamais, never, quand les poules seront intelligents, quand boulon terminera un rubik's cube, ect....

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé blaireau !

Je peux terminer un rubik's cube si je le casse et que quelqu'un me le recolle dans le bon sens.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Hé blaireau !
> 
> Je peux terminer un rubik's cube si je le casse et que quelqu'un me le recolle dans le bon sens.


Pas besoin de le casser  ::ninja:: 

Tu décolles / recolles les pastilles de couleurs, testé et approuvé  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, mais c'est quoi l'intérêt du jeu, si on ne casse rien ?

----------


## Guest

> Ouais, mais c'est quoi l'intérêt du jeu, si on ne casse rien ?


Tu peux toujours casser la gueule de celui qui prétendait que t'y arriverais pas.

----------


## Jaydes

Donc les Canards ... vous avez un chan IRC ??
C'est que cela serai pratique.

Je sais j'ai détérré un vieux post (merci google)

----------


## znokiss

J'imagine pas le bordel avec la bande à b0b0..

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> J'imagine pas le bordel avec la bande à b0b0..


Pas besoin, on a déjà ce qu'il faut.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Je veux vous insulter en live, vous faire profiter de ma pensée, minute par minute.

----------


## lokideath

L'IRC ca ne marchera jamais.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Y'en a un, encore plus underground que ma bite.

_(sinon si un jour vous voulez un chan officiel sur un serveur avec pleins de gonzesses à poils et des bots rigolos next gen, j'ai le mien, et il est bien.)_

----------


## Batto

> Y'en a un, encore plus underground que ma bite.
> 
> _(sinon si un jour vous voulez un chan officiel sur un serveur avec pleins de gonzesses à poils et des bots rigolos next gen, j'ai le mien, et il est bien.)_


Oui, mais il est à consommer avec modération, celui-là...

----------


## znokiss

> Oui, mais il est à consommer avec modération, celui-là...


Tu veux dire, avec Boulon, Zoulou, Nono_13 et Ezechiel ?

----------


## Dekans

> Boaf dès que ça devient officiel c'est chiant et modéré ...
> 
> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux un "chan irc des gens qui fréquentent canard+" qu'un "chan officiel canard+"
> 
> My 2 cents.


Alors ? C'est fait depuis le temps ?

Un #cpc sur freenode ?

----------


## NeoOoeN

J'ai créé un chan sur :

*Serveur* : irc.dreams-fr.net
*Nom du chan* : #canardpc

On verra bien s'il se peuple avec le temps. J'ai pris ce serveur car j'y suis 24/24 depuis quelques années, et car le proprio est cool et ouvert, si besoin il y a.

J'ai encore en moi cet espoir de retrouver un irc dépassant facebook, msn , et compagnie. Et ouais.

Enfin bref.

----------


## Projet 154

Ou c'est moi, ou alors ça ne marche pas.  :tired: 

Il y a quelque chose à télécharger?  ::huh:: 

Partant pour transformer cet essai en tout cas.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Il faut télécharger un client irc comme mIRC : http://www.mirc.com/get.html (deux trois conseil pour démarrer : http://www.mirc.fr/Chat-mirc.html )

Ou alors tu as Opera qui a un client irc intégré. 
Ou mibbit sans rien à télécharger : http://02.chat.mibbit.com/ (tu click sur le lien server, tu rentres : irc.dreams-fr.net, en dessous tu fous ton pseudo & le chan (#canardpc) et c est parti.

----------


## gnak

Mais il existe déjà le chan IRC. Un truc nommé dépotoir online à l'abri des regards. Là où les oisifs qui ont beaucoup trop de temps libre peuvent communiquer. Enfin façon de parler.  ::ninja::

----------


## Projet 154

> Il faut télécharger un client irc comme mIRC : http://www.mirc.com/get.html (deux trois conseil pour démarrer : http://www.mirc.fr/Chat-mirc.html )
> 
> Ou alors tu as Opera qui a un client irc intégré. 
> Ou mibbit sans rien à télécharger : http://02.chat.mibbit.com/ (tu click sur le lien server, tu rentres : irc.dreams-fr.net, en dessous tu fous ton pseudo & le chan (#sharetaffeurs) et c est parti.


Merci.  ::):

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Mais il existe déjà le chan IRC. Un truc nommé dépotoir online à l'abri des regards. Là où les oisifs qui ont beaucoup trop de temps libre peuvent communiquer. Enfin façon de parler.


Ouais mais sur IRC tu te prends pas de points si tu post un truc HC.

C'est moins marrant du coup, certes.

----------


## Projet 154

> Ouais mais sur IRC tu te prends pas de points si tu post un truc HC.
> 
> C'est moins marrant du coup, certes.


Ça dépend. Si l'admin (ou les modos) du serveur a mis en place une liste de mots interdits, tu peux te faire faire kicker par le bot maître du serveur. (Avec instants type nelson à la clé.)

----------


## mescalin

> Mais il existe déjà le chan IRC. Un truc nommé dépotoir online à l'abri des regards. Là où les oisifs qui ont beaucoup trop de temps libre peuvent communiquer. Enfin façon de parler.


Non c'est pas pareil.

----------


## Projet 154

Pour ceux qu'il veulent rejoindre l'IRC, voici une liste des commandes disponibles (non complète):

*/nick nouveaupseudo* : permet de changer de pseudo (les espaces ne sont pas acceptés).

*/identify votrepseudo* : permet de vérifier si le pseudo que vous utlisez est déjà enregistré.

*/msg nickserv motdepasse adresse@mailldt* : permet d'enregistrer le pseudo que vous utlisez sous IRC. Cinq caractères minimum, pas d'espaces ou de tabulations. 

*/msg nickserv identify votremotdepasse* : Une fois enregistré, à chaque connexion, vous devrez rapidement taper le mdp, sinon vous vous retrouvez avec un joli anonyme1542654 en lieu et place de votre pseudo.

*/msg nickserv info votre_pseudo* : permet de vérifier que vous avez bien enregistré votre pseudo

Si certaines commandes manquent à l'appel, envoyez un MP.  ::):

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Ça dépend. Si l'admin (ou les modos) du serveur a mis en place une liste de mots interdits, tu peux te faire faire kicker par le bot maître du serveur. (Avec instants type nelson à la clé.)


Ouais mais ça, c'est sûr et certains qu'y'a pas.


Oh, c'est pas un serveur de nazis ici.


Et sinon pour plus d'aide sur les commandes, y'a le chan #aide qui est présent où le proprio du serv EnigmuX est toujours. Il aime se faire harceler et échanger des images panini par dcc.

----------


## yaka

Sinon le serveur pancake pirates est tenu entre autre par des canards donc il y en a déjà quelque uns la bas.
des infos sur http://www.pancake-pirates.org/
au moins il sera tres vite peuplé et il y a deja un mibbit sur le site pour les quiches ou les gens au boulot.

[edit] et en plus y a des filles  ::ninja::

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Sinon le serveur pancake pirates est tenu entre autre par des canards donc il y en a déjà quelque uns la bas.
> des infos sur http://www.pancake-pirates.org/
> au moins il sera tres vite peuplé et il y a deja un mibbit sur le site pour les quiches ou les gens au boulot.
> 
> [edit] et en plus y a des filles


_On est 9873 sur l'irc nous!_

----------


## Avathar

Ouais, mais sur Pancake, on se connait, et on est cool. Et c'est un serveur, pas juste un chan  ::lol::

----------


## yaka

On est moins mais c'est des gens de qualitay.
Et puis y a des filles  ::o:

----------


## Avathar

En plus on est pas trop, et y'a pas des masses de gros lourds. Et y'a pas que des garçons.  ::lol::

----------


## Frite

> c'est des gens de qualitay.





> y'a pas des masses de gros lourds.


Trop tard, je viens de me connecter.  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, on peut fermer le serveur pancake alors.  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## CheAlba

Nous sur #canardpc, sur la quinzaine de blaireaux, la moitié se sont fait bannir du forum hier. Et ça, c'est la classe je crois.

----------


## F3ckB9LL

plus personne sur l'irc .. ?

----------


## Wobak

Vu que tu déterres un topic d'Aout 2010, je dirais non  ::):

----------


## kenshironeo

Cela dit il serait facile de créer un chan sur un serveur IRC, quakenet étant le plus connu, et à mon sens le plus fluide.

----------


## Flad

> Cela dit il serait facile de créer un chan sur un serveur IRC, quakenet étant le plus connu, et à mon sens le plus fluide.


Fait donc.

----------


## Izual

Tous les projets d'IRC CPC ont échoué, non ?

C'est fort dommage, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Des fois je vais sur #cpc sur quakenet mais y a jamais personne...  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

(En retard, mais c'est la coutume sur ce topic : )

Ben y a #canardpc (irc.quakenet.org) sur lequel je lurke, mais y a pour ainsi dire personne. Si tous les canards qui ont IRC l'ajoutaient à leurs favoris ça serait sympa, et si ça a du succès on peut bouger sur freenode ou autre.

----------


## CanardConnard

Ouais encore un petit déterrage pour ce topic mort-vivant !
Alors, on en est où ? Quelqu'un qui s'y connaîtrait un peu en la matière pourrait pas créer au moins un chan #wesh canard pc rpz sur quakenet ?

---------- Post added at 23h16 ---------- Previous post was at 23h13 ----------

Et puis on forcerait les gens à y aller et à nous raconter des conneries qu'on mettrai sur Dans Ton Chat

----------

